# How to stop chicken aggression?



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I have two certain week old chickens attacking a baby chick! How do I stop this?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

*How do i stop this*

My two biggest week old chicks are attacking the little one day!? Help! How do I stop this?


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Generally speaking, it is not a good idea to house chicks with older birds. You really are just asking for trouble. You can make sure they have plenty of room, are well feed, and are not bored. After that you may have to decide that one or the other has to go. good luck.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

farmhand said:


> Generally speaking, it is not a good idea to house chicks with older birds. You really are just asking for trouble. You can make sure they have plenty of room, are well feed, and are not bored. After that you may have to decide that one or the other has to go. good luck.


I agree with Clifford. Maybe seperate them, that way you can keep all if them!


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Something else you might try is dividing your border into two parts. If you could do it with chicken wire, everyone would still assume they are in the same flock. Thus making it easier to put them together again later. In another month, the one week age difference won't be so great.
You might also consider that having only 3 chicks allows someone to be picked on more especially if he/she is different than the others.
Sometimes someone has to go.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the others ...

Older chicks with babies don't mix. (dividing or rehome)


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I agree with the others ...
> 
> Older chicks with babies don't mix. (dividing or rehome)


yup............... DITTO


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Seperate them.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

merged
..........


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Seperate them.


 try to put them back together in a couple weeks 
however only add one of the bigger ones at a time
then once things are ok add the 2nd big one.

good luck
piglett


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

farmhand said:


> Something else you might try is dividing your border into two parts. If you could do it with chicken wire, everyone would still assume they are in the same flock. Thus making it easier to put them together again later. In another month, the one week age difference won't be so great.
> You might also consider that having only 3 chicks allows someone to be picked on more especially if he/she is different than the others.
> Sometimes someone has to go.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

So fuzzball, how did this problem end up?


----------



## cammichigan22 (Dec 11, 2012)

I always keep a run and small coop next to my older chickens coop for my new chickens(7weeks old) I make sure that my old chickens can see the young ones in the run for about a week or two and that way they get use to the idea of the younger ones being there while keeping the younger chickens safe from attack after the week or two is up I let them run with my older chickens. A few fights and pecks just to show the new ones who is the boss but other then that they get along just fine. If blood ever get drone take the chicken away from the rest because they will peck the chicken to death

Hope this helps


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

farmhand said:


> So fuzzball, how did this problem end up?


They became their own family! X)


----------

